# mid illinois



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Good luck to everyone. Sorry i can't be therel


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

captain2560 said:


> Good luck to everyone. Sorry i can't be therel


What's happening in Derby and Open


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard Bogusky won the Derby and Darnell got 3rd with a 13 month old named Cash. Sorry I do not have more.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Also heard that Rick Bullock of Red Rock Retrievers got 4th (Derby) with Bruce Mountain's young lab-Hottie,only her third Derby BUT her second time with a prize....come on Derby list!!! Rick also got a Jam with Bruce's other Derby dog....By the way after many many years playing in the HT world-Bruce has come over to the Derbies....and in the first season is close to having one if not two young labs on the list.....What a team---way to go Rick and Bruce (trainer and owner). haha...guess you can teach an 'old dog' new tricks.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

24 to open WB this morning.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Hope Gauge was one of those


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG!! Congratulations!!! John Cejka! You are back after many years of waiting for ANOTHER dog!! No it's not the Open but it's a start!!! John's dog Avery, "Riverhills 2nd Chance Avery" became an QAA dog today! In only her third trial ever! and only the second trial with John! AND this is a second career for Avery. So very happy for you both. And to Brian Norwood (we miss you!!!) for getting the basics and the winter training done on Avery! As with many of your friends happy to see you back and so happy that you are now on your way again and again! Best wishes on many more happy weekends, Cash's mom.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Tom Bogusky on winning the Open with Sweet. 15 dogs to 3rd series of Am.


----------



## tenbears (Jun 15, 2004)

Ten Bears Road Trip "Tick" Open third and now only 2 1/2 points to go! GO CHOCOLATE!!! Posted by a proud Mama


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike and "Tick" and best of luck with those 2 1/2 to go!

rita


----------



## Kyle Dennis (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats to Mike Judas and Dozer on their win in the AM.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go, Mike!! What a great weekend for you, Tick & Dozer!!


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Judas and Tick actually got second in the Open....How many points does he need for his title?


----------



## John Daniels (Jan 1, 2012)

gib said:


> Mike Judas and Tick actually got second in the Open....How many points does he need for his title?


No, Paul Sletten and Betsy got 2nd. Mike and Tick 3rd, Jimmie D and Mercy 4th.

I think Tick now needs 2.5 more points.


----------

